# Hackney driving cart



## roxy's_mom (Apr 24, 2007)

Hello all!

I'm new to the pony forum but I'm usually on the mini one but I figured that since I have both I should come in here to. I guess I should tell you a little about me and my horses. I live in central PA about an 1.5 hrs from Harrisburg, our state capital. I have four horses, 1 big, 1 pony, and two minis currently. I'm planning on showing my coming two yr old mini filly this year again at the local shows and my pony that I got last summer. He was given to me by some friends that had no need for him b/c he had to much energy for little kids and was to small for anyone else to ride, so they gave him to me hoping I could drive him. He's 6 yrs old and is a Hackney gelding. He stands 46" tall. He bay in color with a a wide blaze and a bulleye's right in the middle of his forehead. I'll try and post pics of him. I'm currently having trouble finding a driving cart to fit him. I have looked and looked and have had no luck finding one. I have a cart that fits a large mini that I'm using right now but it's not suitable for shows. Where would you suggest finding one? I don't want to spend a whole lot but am willing to pay if it's a good one. I would like to get an easy entry one. Thanks for your help!

Becky McMath

P.S. Who else has hackneys?


----------



## roxy's_mom (Apr 24, 2007)

Here's a pic of him at the end of Sept. 2006. Forgot to add in the last post the he's not registered and we have no background info on him at all. I will be showing him in halter and driving classes as soon as I get a cart that fits him. Thanks again for letting me share.

Knick Knack







Becky


----------



## jbrat (Apr 27, 2007)

He's a Nice pony!! I bet he'll make an awesome show pony!

I know of a place that you could get a EE cart to fit him here in Ohio at a reasonable cost. PM me and I'll give you the phone number if you'd like, and they can send you a catalog. I can also give you more details and /or show you pictures of the 1 I bought.

Good luck to you!



roxy's_mom said:


> Here's a pic of him at the end of Sept. 2006. Forgot to add in the last post the he's not registered and we have no background info on him at all. I will be showing him in halter and driving classes as soon as I get a cart that fits him. Thanks again for letting me share.
> 
> Knick Knack
> 
> ...


----------



## roxy's_mom (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment! He seems way to much to refined in person to be a gelding, but I guess that's the hackney breed! To see him move out in pasture is just breath taking! He really picks his feet up the faster he goes! Show season should be a blast with him. I hoping he'll kick butt in the pony halter class here at my local shows. I'd like to get another one like him so I can have a matched driving team someday.

Jbrat, you can pm me with that phone number. I'm still looking for a nice cart for him to show in. Thanks again.

Becky


----------



## tracerace (May 3, 2007)

He is adorable! I had a hackney as a kid...sensetive and smart. She was the type of pony that did really well ridden _every single day_ (I lived in CA so weather wasn't a problem). I don't know if that is normal or not for Hackneys, but she really turned out to be an awesome and easy little horse with consistent work.


----------



## willowoodstables (May 3, 2007)

Nice Pony!!

I breed and show hackneys..they really are my first love!

Here is my PRIDE and joy..home raised, bred and trained World Grand Champion Hackney Pony Willowood Balladeer aka Woody....






And my husbands pony JJ (who incidently is related to Woody..Jj's sire and Woody are 1/2 brothers...bloodlines do tell)






Welcome to the hackney world...as for carts, even a larger easy entry will do, or get a jog cart and add a basket..

Kim


----------



## shane (May 18, 2007)

i could watch hackneys for hours and hours and h o u r s ......... :lol: what beautiful horses you have


----------



## roxy's_mom (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments! He really is a nice pony but like Tracerace said, he needs consistent work all the time and time is NOT what I have!! I bought a new mini mare a couple weeks ago and decided I would like to show her this year instead of him! He needs someone who has more time and one on one to give him. He loves to be with people, he proved that several weeks ago while I was driving him. He decided that the people up on the hill near the house were alot better than driving down the driveway. He took me up the hill twice and didn't bother to listen to me when I yelled "WHOA!" and pulled back on the lines. He's on the back burner for now and maybe will be heading back to the people who gave him to me as I don't have the time he deserves and he doesn't need to just stand around in the pasture. It's a shame that he's not registered as he would do well competeing against horses of his own breed.

Kim, you horses are absolutely beautiful!! They look just like him but without all the white that he has. The thing with the easy entry carts is that I can't find shafts long enough or wheels that are tall enough either.

Here's a couple pics of him trotting. He's so pretty. I don't have any good ones of him driving and really picking his feet up.
















Thanks again for the compliments and help with cart ideas!

Becky


----------



## Mareishtude (Jun 15, 2007)

We recently adopted a Hackney pony too. He is so sweet, but has a lot of fear issues and I don't have a clue if he's ever driven. I'm not sure yet how to post photos on this forum, but I will post one of him when I do.

You all have some beautiful horses.

Cindy


----------



## kaykay (Jun 15, 2007)

i have an easy entry pony cart. its brand new and never used. (i won it in a contest lol) If your interested email me as I am going to put it up for sale


----------



## Mareishtude (Jun 15, 2007)

kaykay said:


> i have an easy entry pony cart. its brand new and never used. (i won it in a contest lol) If your interested email me as I am going to put it up for sale


Well if Becky doesn't buy it, please keep me in mind. Congratulations on winning.

Cindy


----------



## Leeana (Jun 15, 2007)

x


----------



## Mareishtude (Jun 16, 2007)

Leeana said:


> Well we have a ton of small-medium size pony carts. People just seem to contact us whenever they have carts for sale and they all just gather here 'just incase'. We have our huge horse trailer full of carts (like maybe 4 or 5 pony carts) ...if there is a size your looking for just email me. Im sure we could sell them pretty reasonable. They are realy nice actually.
> 
> We are in northwestern Ohio so its not to far from you. My email is [email protected] if you are intersted. Will try to email you later on tonight
> 
> ...



Hi Leeanna,

Since I have different size horses, you have mail too



:

Cindy


----------

